# The most fun i've had combining!!!



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

The other day, while we were combining some wheat, we had some entertainment. We were picking up swats that were filled with mice. I happened to look up and see a coyote hunting about 200 yards away. I was reall excited to see that. I was even more excited to see three more on my next pass. These coyotes figured out that we were chasing mice out of the wheat. They were so preocupied by the mice that i got within about 15yrds of one of them. One of the other guys that i work with saw one dive into the swat that he was working on. The coyote never came back out. When he got up to the spot where it went in he stoped the combine and waited. A couple of seconds later the coyote poked his head out and took off. It was a fantastic morning that i wished would've lasted all day. I spent all afternoon invisoning the hunt though.

Have a good one everyone
Derek
:run: :bop:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Seeing all the wildlife is one of the things I miss most about not farming anymore. When farming I knew every animal that was on our property, and their habits. Now I seem to have kind of gotten out of touch since I am not out and about nearly as much.

I enjoyed reading your story and it did bring back some memories of my own.

Larry


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pretty cool Derek.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds like a good place for calling this winter.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm going to need township and range and quarter that the wheat field is located in!!


----------



## minkerel (Jul 29, 2005)

thats pretty neat, would like to have been there to take a pic of it sticking it's head out of the swath. Once in awhile I'll see them when I'm brushpiling cedar trees or something and have had them circle the tractor for maybe 20 minutes or more waiting for the opportunity of a meal. Step off the tractor and you are a threat though and they don't stick around any longer.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

Thats a fun thing to have happen. One time i was in a gravel truck, and when i arrived at the gravel pit, there was a coyote right in the yard, not 100 feet from the loader. I stopped back about 200 yards and watched it. It was preoccupied with something in the grass and never paid any attention to me. My dad came with his truck and we were talking to each other on the radio's. He stopped too. The coyote had a snake in the grass. It would dart in and flip it up in the air. We watched it do this about 5 times. Daylight was burning, so i started to drive down to it and see how close i could get. I got within about 50 yards and the darn thing never even looked up. It was so intent on the snake. My dad would speak on the radio, and it would look over at my truck, but still was after the snake. I finally drove right up to it, within 50 feet. It still was eyeing the snake, and paid me no mind. I jumped out of the truck and ran at it hollering and yelling. It trotted off about 100 feet and stopped, looking back at the spot where the snake was. I ran at it and it took off, running and looking back. I went and looked at the snake. It was a rattler, about 2 feet long. semi-alive, and the back 1 foot portion of it was nothing but ribcage. That talented old dog had taught himself too jump in, take a little bite and jump back out. How it learned to do it without knowing the dangers and evidently not getting getting bit, mother nature only knows.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

It's amazing how an animal can evolve to catch things and survive isn't it.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Sitting in my tree stand last year for hours, and coyote and fox would come trotting right under the stand and eat berries off the ground. The coolest thing. I shot the fox with my bow later in the day. i just watched the coyotes because i was fixed on waiting for the deer, but the fox i couldnt resist. It was like they werent wild animals, they had no idea i was there. That winter i invested in many calls and went out almost every weekend. then when i worked for my uncle at the farm i was out everynight after chores. IM HOOKED. The snake story is pretty interesting that they wouldnt stay away!!! Good luck this season guys!


----------

